# Ten Zone Scope



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking to upgrade my equiptment for next years 3D season and have been looking at a few reasonably priced scopes for my sight such as Viper, CBE. 
I came accross the Ten Zone scope with a Nikon Lens and is available with fiber optics or stick on dots/circles. This scope is made by Mac Archery (macarcherydotcom) in the UK however, I see they are available from Lanscasters. The scope housing does look real sleek and Nikon does make a quality lens. The tunnel concept of the scope be nice as well as the larger level in the scope. 
I'm curious if anyone has ever used one and what their comments are on the scope and or lens.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Just got mine in yesterday. The lense is very clear. I'm impressed with the scope and hope to get time to put it on and shoot it this weekend. I emailed the company asking if they have any intensions of making a smaller fiber up pin. The one they have now is a .040. I know for 3d I will not be using the lense, but I will for fita stuff


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Let me know how it works if you don't mind. Having a .040" pin for 3D is fine aslong as your shooting elephant targets at 20 yrds. I'm suprised they don't offer smaller pins and fibers. I checked their website and there isn't even spec a fiber or pin size.
As a test you may be able take some black electical tape and cut a real thin strip and wrap it around a .010" piece of fiberoptic to increase the dia of fiber where it goes through the hole in the fiber up pin. It should hold the fiber on center and somewhat secure. I use .010" fibers in my .019" pins on my Sureloc sight just by heating the very end of the fiber and mushrooming it out slightly and find it holds real well.


----------



## Easton xxxx (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anybody no if you can put the lens in another housing?


----------

